# Bass Drops/Booms



## SHRC7 (Sep 20, 2009)

What's a cheap way to have a bass drop? Similar to the one at the very beggining of "in dying days" by as blood runs black, i know theres the percussion sample pads but theyre often expensive, can someone reccomend me a good one and what if I hook up a 5 string (tuned to drop A#) to a volume pedal and pitch shifter so when the time comes i can boost up the volume and lower the sound massively, would that work? if not whats a good sample pad to use thats cheap?


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 20, 2009)

Honestly a bass drop is just one of those things that if you're gonna do it live you're probably just gonna need to drop the cash on the piece of equipment designed for it. I'm probably about to go see my drummer at the local GC he's the DM of drums so maybe he'll be able to give me a name on an inexpensive but good pad for you to use.


----------



## SHRC7 (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks man, get back to me on that one, also with the name of a good pad we can use does anyone know of a good pad so we have somthing to upgrade to when we have the money?


----------



## Andii (Sep 21, 2009)

What about a regular sampler that you can load with the td808 sample? That could be far less expensive than a drum module and pad.


----------



## SHRC7 (Sep 21, 2009)

a regular sampler? such as?


----------



## damigu (Sep 21, 2009)

there are a lot of free samples available on the internet (by "free" i mean both "don't cost anything to obtain" as well as "in the public domain and you don't need any sort of license or royalty payment to legally use them").

just do a search. there are also freeware drum machine programs that you can trigger the samples with.


----------



## Andii (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm not finding the sampler I'm looking for in searches. Basically it's what bands use to play samples with a footswitch. I'll post a link when I find one.

But here's an idea:
1.Obtain a td808 sample. 
1. Use Audacity(free audio editing) to change the speed. This makes the sample longer and deeper.
3. Load it onto an Ipod as the only song on an album.
4.Hook it up to the sound system and have the vocalist push play at the appropriate time.


----------



## xenophist (Sep 22, 2009)

Couldn't you just trigger it with a keyboard or other sampling instrument?


----------



## SargeantVomit (Sep 22, 2009)

xenophist said:


> Couldn't you just trigger it with a keyboard or other sampling instrument?



Yeah you can. The most important part is the deliverance. You need a DECENT stand alone sub in the PA system to get the right dispersion and fill. That's where you need to start, everything else is secondary and can be rigged together fairly cheap/easy.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 22, 2009)

What is exactly this sound? I mean I know how it sounds (lol) but what is it exactly? A sound sample? Or another bovius thing I'm missing?


----------



## SargeantVomit (Sep 22, 2009)

It's a sound sample of a very deep fundamental harmonic of a predetermined ringout. I've never bothered with the hassle of them, but they definitely can add to the stage sound if you have a decent PA.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Sep 22, 2009)

SargeantVomit said:


> It's a sound sample of a very deep fundamental harmonic of a predetermined ringout. I've never bothered with the hassle of them, but they definitely can add to the stage sound if you have a decent PA.


 to be exact, they're usually done with a sample of a tr-808 bass drum, which is then stretched and pitch bent. a long, low sine wave pretty much.


----------



## noob_pwn (Sep 30, 2009)

the best way to do this imo is with a roland spd-s, you can also load other samples onto it for triggering in your set like an intro and use it for kick triggers as well as one other, it is an awesome piece of kit.


----------



## Variant (Sep 30, 2009)

leandroab said:


> What is exactly this sound? I mean I know how it sounds (lol) but what is it exactly? A sound sample? Or another bovius thing I'm missing?



Right after *"There is no external way to tell when a woman is ready to receive..."* 



> What's a cheap way to have a bass drop?



Download it. Load it into maybe a looper (Boss RC-2) fed to a free channel on a the mix.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Oct 29, 2009)

I used to do that with an effect when I played bass guitar in a band for a couple of years. How I did was easy and sounded better than a sample...

Take 1 dose of bass guitar... slap it and rake the strings sliding toward the nut at the desired speed for sustain.

Take 2 doses of FX pedal... A multi FX delay with the delay time assigned to an expression pedal OR a random LFO (I had a DIGITECH 2112 rack multi fx which had a random generator which you could assign to FX values). Start with either a short delay and expression pedal to a long one slowly, then go crazy just before it kicks in.

Try it, you'll LOVE it, especially if you're doing it, otherwise maybe not so much...

To be honest, doing that at a festival was probably the best noise I've ever made. Pure bass insanity, and the crowd went insane. HOWEVER, PA owners will come for you in the night and remove valuable parts of your anatomy for destroying their EXPENSIVE equipment. That was my experience, your mileage may vary, but I will concede it was a lot of fun!


----------

